# Word of the Day - Scrofulous



## debodun (Jan 3, 2021)

Scrofulous (adjective) - physically diseased; morally corrupt.

Some scrofulous looking people were hanging around the inner-city mission.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 3, 2021)

Some nasty looking people were hanging around the inner-city mission.  These scrofulous folks were former residents of Washington, D.C. but got kicked out.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 3, 2021)

Yep, I know many scrofulous types... most reside in Ottawa Canada.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2021)

There is only one person I have in mind to fit the description of this word of the day and there's no politics allowed so I won't post the name.

But I will say he is most scrofulous!


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 3, 2021)

Our little wild turkey's foot is scrofulous.  We are giving her medicated bread bits to fight the infection.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2021)

Phoenix said:


> Our little wild turkey's foot is scrofulous.  We are giving her medicated bread bits to fight the infection.


I didn't know he was morally corrupt!


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 4, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> There is only one person I have in mind to fit the description of this word of the day and there's no politics allowed so I won't post the name.
> 
> But I will say he is most scrofulous!


He wouldn't have been pink-eyed, with thinning fair hair, and had suspiciously *scrofulous* looking skin, some might even say, scabrous?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 4, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I didn't know he was morally corrupt!


There is no oops.  It also means physically diseased.  The little turkeys foot got a cut and is now infected.


----------

